# Epcot food and wine festival 2019



## oooooh

Hi all, 
Just wondering if you guys would be able to help me out. I know it's a while away but does anyone know or have an idea what the dates would be for this? The reason I'm asking so early is that we are wanting to do a 3 night cruise in September (either the 20th or 27th) and combine it with a pre and post cruise stay on site to coincide with the festival. I've just noticed today that the cruise dates have been released and I know they sell out really quickly. I'm a little concerned that we will either miss out on the cruise that we want or not be there for the festival. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wilma-bride

The Food & Wine Festival normally begins at the end of August/beginning of September, so you certainly won't miss it.


----------



## oooooh

Thanks, that's great.


----------



## sam_rogers

They've just released the 2018 dates today and it is starting on 30th August this year so you should be fine.


----------

